# Steinhatchee



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 22, 2007)

Going to Steinhatchee on Thursday the 27th and fishing that Friday and Saturday, anyone else going down, I need to buy some beers for people as  I have never fished there in my own boat.  I want to try to catch some Grouper and need some GPS spots


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 22, 2007)

I was supposed to go but the drought made my company forgo their christmas bonuses so I am hung out to dry...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2007)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Going to Steinhatchee on Thursday the 27th and fishing that Friday and Saturday, anyone else going down, I need to buy some beers for people as  I have never fished there in my own boat.  I want to try to catch some Grouper and need some GPS spots



Good luck getting GPS spots.

The Sea Hag site used to list them, but I can't seem to find any on there now.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 22, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Good luck getting GPS spots.
> 
> The Sea Hag site used to list them, but I can't seem to find any on there now.



Yea good luck on the GPS spots, especially grouper. My dad and his buddies would give you a night with thier wives before giving up one of thier good grouper spots.

But you can can some nice ones right now out in 50-60 feet of water, using pinfish for bait.
Heres a mess from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 22, 2007)

good luck grouper fishing, #'s are hard to comeby it usually takes alot of fishing trips out to find good one's.  Look for hardbottom.  You might also look through the FL fish and game website I think they do publish some numbers. good luck, chuck


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 22, 2007)

I went down there a few years ago and fished two days and only caught one.  I went in the spring.  It's definately different kind of fishing there due the shallow water.  I was used to fishing in 100-300 ft of water for grouper and these guys down there are trolling manns stretch 25's over a 30 ft. bottom.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 22, 2007)

I have some spots for ledges and a few other holes.  Other sites I have been on says the Grouper is not good but Awesome right now (my luck will probably prove different) but I am looking foward to it.

First time in the Gulf with my new boat


----------



## Coach B (Dec 22, 2007)

Start in 25-30' and work your way out. Look for hard bottom and troll the area and when you hook up, throw a bouy and go back over this and drop down a bait.
Continue to troll and cover lots of water.
This time of year, shallow may be hot and if not, head out to 50' and troll a streach 30 with rattles.
Purple/pink, white/red, chartruse/white. are some colors you may try.
Godd luck and catch a few.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 23, 2007)

I keep my boat in Steinhatchee year round, and the grouper are biting very well. The last time we limited out both days, and the time before that we did well also. Good Luck on the numbers, but I doubt you'll get much help there. I won't even give the guys I fish with numbers, and make dang sure they aren't poking any numbers into a hand held GPS. The one and only time I gave anyone numbers they abused my trust  and over fished the area, and also shared the numbers with their friends.


----------



## DonAltman3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just asking people is liable to get you in the middle of nowhere on a sandy bottom...

you want Rock bottom...

These will get you started.
The first number is loran 1,  then loran 2, then latitude, logitude, and last number is depth.




N. STEINHATCHEE #1 BUOY 14472.4 45924.6 2939.51 08327.30   
THE CRANE   (no loran number just lat and long)  2938.765 08352.889 (no deprth)   

STEINHATCHEE REEF 14460.6 46011.6 2939.480 08337.490   20Foot
STEINHATCHEE REEF 14459.9 46011.2 2940.005 08337.602    22Foot

BIG BEND REEF PROJECT 14469.3 46109.2 2945.74 08343.98    25 Foot
60 TONS SCRAP STEEL 14428.0 46132.2 2938.76 08354.444  45 Foot

BUCKEYE REEF 14430.3 46133.8 2939.003 08354.245 
47foot 

THE CRACK 14398.5 45915.2 2923.81 08342.72 50foot

SUPER LEDGE 14389.3 45929.4 2922.81 08345.67 
 50plus Foot

You cannot mess up grouper fishing this time of year.. if it got any better you cuold open your cooler and they would just jump in.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 23, 2007)

DonAltman3 said:


> Just asking people is liable to get you in the middle of nowhere on a sandy bottom...
> 
> you want Rock bottom...
> 
> ...




I know for a fact folks have been catching grouper off Buckeye reef.

Sheepies are being caught of the Steinhatchee reefs.


----------



## larpyn (Dec 23, 2007)

here is a good link. look up taylor and dixie counties.run to one of the numbers and watch your bottom scope as you go.if the water is clear;between numbers i watch over the side of the boat for dark spots on the bottom as well. stop and fish anything that looks good on the bottom scope.for grouper you are going to need to be in at least 20 ft of water.they are caught shallower but i always start in at least 20'.
http://myfwc.com/marine/ar/REEFS20071003.pdf
all my numbers are out of suwannee but like said earlier,you can have my wife and kids b4 you get my numbers
good luck


----------



## JShane (Dec 23, 2007)

Listen to those who are telling you to troll. Don't bother with trying to get peoples numbers, It won't happen. You can check the public numbers that have been posted here or on other sites but doe so while you are trolling. Mann's stretch 25's or 30's. Red and white is most popular but other variations are working as well. Check out the Florida sportsman magazine website. Click onto their forum and read the region that steinhatchee is in. The reports will give you an insight into what is going on an dhow its it happening. Good luck


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 23, 2007)

DonAltman3 said:


> Just asking people is liable to get you in the middle of nowhere on a sandy bottom...
> 
> you want Rock bottom...
> 
> ...




Thanks for the help, Like I said before I just bought this boat (a couple weeks) and I am off for the whole week and really forcing this trip as far as preperation (today I was installing 2 Water Seperators).  I talked with another guy on anoter site (THT) and we are going to hook up down there. 

BTW Guys: I REALLY dont care about any body elses wife's.  Did't yall no that just gets you in trouble


----------



## larpyn (Dec 23, 2007)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Thanks for the help, Like I said before I just bought this boat (a couple weeks) and I am off for the whole week and really forcing this trip as far as preperation (today I was installing 2 Water Seperators).  I talked with another guy on anoter site (THT) and we are going to hook up down there.
> 
> BTW Guys: I REALLY dont care about any body elses wife's.  Did't yall no that just gets you in trouble



good answer


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 24, 2007)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Going to Steinhatchee on Thursday the 27th and fishing that Friday and Saturday, anyone else going down, I need to buy some beers for people as  I have never fished there in my own boat.  I want to try to catch some Grouper and need some GPS spots



Just checked the weather. We are supposed to leave Thursday also, and fish Friday and Saturday, Friday is looking like 3 to 5's, don't know about saturday yet. I hope this report gets changed. The last thing I want to do is try to catch grouper in 5 footers.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 24, 2007)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Just checked the weather. We are supposed to leave Thursday also, and fish Friday and Saturday, Friday is looking like 3 to 5's, don't know about saturday yet. I hope this report gets changed. The last thing I want to do is try to catch grouper in 5 footers.



Yea that sucks, Where are you staying?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll be at the Sea Hag. Friday and Sat now are calling for 2 to 4's with winds 10 to 15. I'm still in the wait and see mode. I'll be in a Trophy Pro 2103 C/C.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm glad to see that some of the guys on the site have been able to help you out with some of these numbers to try.  I wish I could have been more help!  I inshore fish the area mostly and have great success I take my buddies with me 3 in the boat and we usually limit out on trout and redfish occassionally we catch a cobia.  Man I wish I was there! Good luck, good fishing, chuck


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 25, 2007)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I'll be at the Sea Hag. Friday and Sat now are calling for 2 to 4's with winds 10 to 15. I'm still in the wait and see mode. I'll be in a Trophy Pro 2103 C/C.



I will be looking for you, I will be in my boat a Donzi 26ZF Pm me if you want to hook up and drink a few beers one night (I will be with a couple other guys 1 of which is Ta-Ton-Ka Chips who is a member on this site)


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is a picture of my boat


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 25, 2007)

And another, But mine will have GA Numbers on it before I leave.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 25, 2007)

Sweet.....My wife wouldn't let me spend that much. You do have a nice boat. I'll be looking for you. I monitor Channel's 9 and 69 on VHF and my handle is Nuge.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 25, 2007)

Allright Nuge, I will look for you (I dont have a handle but my real name is Gordon)


----------



## kingfish (Dec 25, 2007)

Just clear the channel, point the boat southwest, run about 6 miles and put em out and troll west.  You'll find more hard bottom and rocks out there than you can ever fish or dive in a life time and they all hold fish.  Some spots are just better than others.  If the water is clear, wait until the sun comes up and you'll be able to see the dark patches of rock on the bottom.  Punch em in and you're in business.  It really is easy.   Good luck    Kingfish


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 2, 2008)

It went good, We caught all our Grouper off the Stretch 30's.  I put antoher thread about the trip.
I like your Donzi (but you probably understand why)


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 2, 2008)

P.S. 
Go-Don's First Trip is the title of the trip


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 2, 2008)

Picture of 2nd day catch


----------

